# cyclogest -thrush??



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

someone please tell me they are having same problems as me!? i almost couldt leave the house as was sooo uncomfortable!  I have bought some aqueous cream to bathe and soothe it - but my fella is like...hmm maybe you should wait til monday to discuss with nurse first!! ok i shall suffer the weekend grrr!!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

I had itching after EC hun. When i phoned the nurse she asked which 'end' i was putting the cyclogest in and told me vaginally can cause thrush. She advised me to use the 1% canestan cream and if that doesn't work try the 2% but make sure it has NO steroids in it.  

Her instructions were - use the 2% overnight if the 1% has no effect by the end of the first day using it. Switch back to 1% for the next day and see how it goes. If no better just use the 2%. This is just what she advised for my clinic.. no idea what others may say. 

Have your clinic got an out of hours number you can call? It drove me mental overnight so gawd help you if you  end up having to go all weekend!


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks kaitlynh i feel daft ringing the oncall doc as they say its for emergencies. Aqueousncream should be ok i hope!! Was gonna get canesten but thought better not. Wish i had now. Im in agony!!!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

If i was you hun I would be ringing. I'm sure you're not the first and I'm sure you wont be the last either 

Hope it gets better and eases soon one way or another xx


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

I rang and doc ok to use aqueous cream...phew! But he said its notnnormal to have thrush and i have to go in tomorrow for swabs. Maybe change to injections. Thanks x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Different clinics will always say different things hun. Better safe than sorry! Good luck xxx


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi
I've had four rounds of IVF with one wonderful success, however, I got extremely bad thrush with every attempt.  Currently on my 2ww with my 5th round, my embryologist has prescribed me Ustregen tablets to swallow every day (3) and also I take two progesterone injections per week and I have not had any problems at all..  100% would never do the pessaries every again!  
Good luck
MA


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky you!  I went fkr swabs and then told to take candsten and to be fair its calmed down but they would have had me on the gestone into the **** daily for 12 weeks if it didnt clear. Phew!! X


----------

